# I'm proud of Miss Piddle Pants



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

With the anticipation of the arrival of a new puppy LAST winter, I bought a stack of puppy training/potty training books. I studied the material and prepared myself mentally to be diligent and follow the crate training methods to a T for potty training. Then when I bring Karli home, she's a pee pee factory. Potty training - forget about it! For the new members, Karli has had urinary frequency and urgency since she was a puppy. She has had extensive testing and been evaluated by multiple Vets. and no one has found a reason for the frequency. As an adult, Karli still pees about a dozen times a day. I put down pee pads in every room and have been happy that she at least makes it to the pads to pee. So, it's 10 degrees outside tonight and I hear ring, ring, RING, RING, RING . . . . for the first time Karli has decided to ring her Poochie Bells to let me know she needs to potty. So I'm hurriedly trying to get on layers of clothing and almost trip trying to get some sweatpants on over a pair of athletic shoes. I'm looking for my coyote stick, all the while saying "Goooood girrrlllll, good girl, GOOD GIRL!!! - you let me know you want to potty outside!!! After she peed and pooped outside, I came back in and was saying "I'm SOOOOO proud of you", and she was proud of herself - she did that scratching off thing that some dogs do. I know it's a small thing, but for us, this is real progress. So, I'm happy to say "Add us to the Bell Ringer Club, please!"



Joy


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:chili: Whoo Hooo :chili: Way to go Karli!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Yay Karli!!!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats!!!! My friends just die laughing when I'm on the phone with them and they hear the bell.. and ask what it is.. and I tell them it's Maxx telling me he needs to go out.. and then they tell me he has me trained so well... :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Joy, I'm really happy to read about Karli and the ringing bells. I know you must be very proud of her! Congrats!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

What a cute story!!!

I'm doing the happy dance for you as well! How did you go about training her? Did she pickup this habit from your other Maltese?


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Congratulations cutey pie Karli!!!!! (and Mommy too!!!!!)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Way to go Karli :chili: :chili: 

I know how you feel, Joy. My Samantha use to eat her poop. One day, while on the phone, she pooped, and didn't eat it!! I was so excited.

Good girl Karli :rockon:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> What a cute story!!!
> 
> I'm doing the happy dance for you as well! How did you go about training her? Did she pickup this habit from your other Maltese?[/B]




Mimi, I followed the suggested training on the Poochie Bells site. I initially tried to train her when she was a puppy, but gave up with her urinary urgency and frequency. I'm assuming she picked up how to do it from her puppy training but couldn't hold it long enough to alert me before this. Here's the Poochie Pets site:

Poochie Pets


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Karli is sooo cute
She's a good girl !!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

LMAO, that is so funny. I love how discriptive you were. I felt like I was watching everything you were doing to make it to the door. You sound just like me.

:chili: :chili: :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

this story is sooooo cute. made me smile....although cosmo is now asking why he doesnt have any bells....what a prince! B)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: good girl :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:aktion033: Good :aktion033: girl :aktion033:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That is just the best story ever Joy!! I totally understand your excitement! The first time Zoe actually used her bells you would have thought I had just won the lottery!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh hurray!! I'm so happy for your Piddles! 

I have pee pads in every room also. I HATE that I have to do that but I hate piddling on the floor even more!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

That's such great news!!!

:chili: :chili: :chili: Go Karli! Way to go girl!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Josie says: Welcome to the bellringer's club!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: I'm impressed!!! Good Job, Karli!


----------

